# How Islam takes over



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Not that tough when you have a president and secretary of state helping you. Remember how wonderful the Arab Spring was going to be? Don't forget Hillary's chief of staff. Her brother started Muslim Brotherhood. Has anyone connected any dots yet?



> Mathew Staver, Chairman
> Liberty Counsel Action
> 
> Radical Islam is operating in America, is infiltrating our government and culture, and is on the official guest list of the Democratic National Convention (DNC) this September in Charlotte, North Carolina!
> ...


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

This isn't England Plains,,,it will never happen here!
But just in case,,,I've already consulted with my third wife and she agrees, if Obama wins, we're expatriating to the Philippines,,, 
where we can accept the fact that corruption is rampant and money can buy anything.
Problem is,,,I'll probably give most of my money to the poor. 
Gordon's ghost is a nasty fellow :burns: but he pales in comparison to Obama and our electorate in Washington!
Congressional term limits will free us ALL!!!!!

More locally,,,Berg and Heitkamp?? Two different peas in the same moldy pod! uke:
I particularly dislike Berg,,,but then,,, I won't vote for either of the slime balls.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> This isn't England Plains,,,it will never happen here!


That's what they said in the Netherlands, England, France etc. We have liberals who say the same thing about the second amendment, but then their motive is to keep us quiet while the poison works. Hmmmm about the same as the cultural Jihad we face.

spent, your response spured me to google Jihad to try get a grasp on this. Number one at the top: http://www.jihadwatch.org/


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

This Islamic conspiracy is BS plains!
Our greatest challenge is the Mexican...they, not the Muslims, will consume us all.
No comment on our senate race???


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

spentwings said:


> This Islamic conspiracy is BS plains!
> Our greatest challenge is the Mexican...they, not the Muslims, will consume us all.
> No comment on our senate race???


Yes we have a great threat from the illegal aliens. Between them and Obama we are sure go go bankrupt if we continue. That's a much easier problem to cure if our corrupt politicians really want to. I really don't know which is the greater danger the illegal aliens or the radical Muslims. However, do we really need to know which is the greater danger or simply know they are both a danger to us?


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Our porous border by far in my opinion. 
No comment on Berg vs. Heitkamp? 
Gordon :burns: tells me you'll vote for slimy Berg no matter what.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

spentwings said:


> Our porous border by far in my opinion.
> No comment on Berg vs. Heitkamp?
> Gordon :burns: tells me you'll vote for slimy Berg no matter what.


Well, I can't vote for Heitkamp, and I can't take the chance she will win and support Obama if he wins. Like I say I don't get to vote for who I like I get to vote for who I dislike the least.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

how is this for a conspiracy, this is happening about 75 miles south of where I live. :eyeroll: :******:

*DNC Embracing Radical Islamists At National Convention*

Democrats intent on focusing on Islam as part of their party's upcoming national convention with an event, "Jumah at the 2012 DNC." The Democratic National Convention will open with a focus on Islam. 20,000 Muslims are expected to attend according to the Bureau of Indigenous Muslim Affairs (BIMA), the national Muslim American non-profit coordinating the two days of events they claim are non-political.

As noted by M. Zuhdi Jasser here, the leaders of Jumah at the 2012 DNC are Jibril Hough and the same Siraj Wahhaj. "They are radicals," writes Jasser. "These individuals embrace Islamist supremacy and have demonstrated support for radical ideologies." As for Jibril Hough, when not putting on events for the Democrat Party, he's busy trying to undermine America's war on terror.

'Myrick's latest attempt at fighting terrorism is nothing more than a fear campaign,' said Jibril Hough, a spokesman for the Islamic Center of Charlotte. 'It is nothing more than a new McCarthyism, or Myrickism. As Muslims, we have become expendable as politicians like Myrick seek political gain.' Is it fair to say Democrats are embracing radicals at their upcoming national convention? It seems more than fair to say it, based upon the evidence.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

ShineRunner said:


> how is this for a conspiracy, this is happening about 75 miles south of where I live. :eyeroll: :ticked:
> 
> *DNC Embracing Radical Islamists At National Convention*
> 
> ...


Obama won't win and there is so much BS and so little time.
Plains will vote for any slime ball that comes close to meeting his agenda,,,expect you will too.
Congressional term limits will free us all from the cesspool that is Washington.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Having said that,,,I don't consider either Romney or Ryan,,,especially Ryan, a slime ball.
I imagine Mormonism though, the cult that it is, is a stickler for you and Plains. :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey I agree on the term limits too. I don't like Romney that much, but he is head and shoulders over Obama. I do like Ryan.

I also agree Mormonism is a cult, but they are a cult with morals. Romney gives a lot of money to charity which says a lot for him. People who don't like him give very little to charity. Check out the charity givings by our Washington bunch. The liberals are all talk.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I am with you Plainsman, Romney is 110% better than what we have now, not my real pick. Sometime you gotta work with what you got, even if you don't really like it. Ryan seems to have a really good head on his shoulders and doesn't back down easily. But as far as the word cult. The broad dictionary definition is: a particular system of religious worship, especially with reference to its rites and ceremonies.

This to me means that any religion is a sort of cult. Off to Garden Creek Baptist Church now!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I understand. I didn't use the dictionary to define cult I used Christian Biblical measures. That means anyone who uses anything other than the Bible or puts anything ahead of the Bible. There are also other issues and it isn't just with the Later Day Saints. 
Did you know they all think they are going to be a God some day. Yup. And they think they will have their own planet and etc. Oh well enough of that.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

So when do we get to play cowboys and extremists? Oh too soon?

Police label anyone attacking Chuck Norris as a Code 45-11.... a suicide.


----------

